# Who am I? Gender Scan booked for end of Jan



## Wish85

Here it is girls - 13w4d!! Am I a Prince or Princess?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0113.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 71


----------



## Wish85

Another
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0112.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## ikaria

I would guess another prince for you :) But I don't see the nub.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I'm not sure if it is nub or leg in the first pic, if it is nub then I guess it's a little man!! The skull looks kind of girly though so it's a tough one.


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Wish85

This make it easier :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0116.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 62


----------



## Wish85

Or this?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0115.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 44


----------



## crazylilth1ng

It does!! I think boy :)


----------



## Wish85

Thanks girls!! I'm excited thinking I'll get my other boy &#128512;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy!


----------



## Wish85

Yay thanks Bev!!


----------



## Wish85

I just showed a girlfriend of mine who loves to guess gender based on nub and she said bub isn't laying flat on it's back, its turned away slightly, so you can't really guess properly because the angle might be different if bubs was laying on it's back?

What do you girls think? Is she right? I thought it was pretty convincingly a boy but now I'm not sure if I should be getting my hopes up? I know not to go out and buy blue or pink at this stage anyway but I was excited thinking I know the gender...


----------



## Wish85

Any other guesses?


----------



## MemmaJ

I still think boy...! 
So
You got put forward a bit..?! That means we're not the same any more!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

I think your friend is right, there is an ideal angle for a nub shot and your baby is angled slightly away but I still think boy.


----------



## Wish85

Thank you girls!!! 

Mem they did put me forward but I don't know if you're supposed to go by first dating scan or the '13 week' scan?


----------



## Eleanor ace

I think boy :)


----------



## Wish85

Thank you Eleanor!!! xx


----------



## kit603

I thought girl x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think girl


----------



## mazndave

Looks like a stacked nub to me so I'd say boy.


----------



## Wish85

Thanks for the guesses girls x


----------



## Wish85

I just realised I've had two potty shots this whole time haha! They're boy bits yeah?!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0165.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 45


----------



## crazylilth1ng

To be honest, it's hard to tell at the potty angle, could be a swollen vagina or a boys bits, but based on all the pics together I still think good chance of a boy :)


----------



## Wish85

Ok thanks Crazy because I got no idea what I'm looking at when it comes to potty shots lol - I was hoping they are more definitive than the side profile shots :)
Be honest, if I only had these potty shots would you still have said boy?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would say girl?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Wish85 said:


> Ok thanks Crazy because I got no idea what I'm looking at when it comes to potty shots lol - I was hoping they are more definitive than the side profile shots :)
> Be honest, if I only had these potty shots would you still have said boy?

In 100% honesty, at the stage you were when you had the scan done, I would be none the wiser and say it could go either way. The genitals look "big" enough to be a boy, they do stick out enough, but it also kind of looks like a girl potty shot looks at the later dating scans but a swollen version. I am no expert though, sorry if I am confusing you.

When will you find out for sure, the anatomy scan or are you having a gender scan?


----------



## calliebaby

I think boy. It's sticking too far out to be a girl.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still thinking boy :blue:


----------



## iwantababynow

Looks very much like a hamburger to m I'm saying girl x


----------



## Wish85

I really appreciate everyone's input and for taking the time to have a look for me :)

I've gone from originally not wanting to find out the sex to now being obsessed with finding out haha..firstly it goes without saying that I would in no way be disappointed if baby was a girl, in fact I think my partner would be over the moon, but in a perfect world I would love another little boy. That being said, I was so confident before my scan that baby was a boy but now I'm not sure?

A few people have guessed girl and to be honest all the boy potty shots I've been looking at have a more obvious longer protrusion in the middle which mine doesn't and as iwantababynow pointed out it does look more like a hamburger, albeit swollen. If I was having a guess at someone else's and looked at the potty shot I probably would have said girl so now I'm just not sure what I think baby is? I'm back to square one lol..and I have to wait another 6 weeks to find out!


----------



## Jbree

I think girlie too xx


----------



## Wish85

Thanks for taking a look lovely xx


----------



## c.m.c

I'd defo say girl from first potty shot 

Second potty shot I don't think that's genitalia I think the slice is throigh the bottom and part of the abdomen so it makes it very ambiguous to look at! No willy will ever be that big at 13 weeks 

I'm
Guessing girl here I think


----------



## c.m.c

How do you update the title of your thread?


----------



## Bevziibubble

c.m.c said:


> How do you update the title of your thread?

Go to the first post of your thread, click edit, go advanced and then it'll give you the option to edit the title :flower:


----------



## c.m.c

That's great! Thanks so much!


----------



## Wish85

I'm so torn! Lol


----------



## Wish85

Sorry for being so annoying girls but it's consuming me :haha:

I put all my pics on a different forum and dammit, the guesses are split so I am still undecided about what to think. 

I keep thinking about what my friend said about the fact bub isn't laying flat on back which means nub shots aren't as accurate and the more I analyse the pic where the nub seems to be sitting higher, baby is facing away and it looks like babies bum is in kind of in the air not lying down flat...it's literally driving me nuts. The 'stacking' could also be leg.

I think I need to book a private scan for 16 weeks. I don't even care what baby is, I just want to know either way lol

For reference this is the one I'm referring to..
 



Attached Files:







13+3.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## c.m.c

I think it's great all the guessing from nub shots etc but a still image is very different from a real time scan. The ladies on here are great but at the same time they're trying to look st one still image and it's not easy. Even if everyone said one particular sex I would still not be out shopping as it's just a prediction from that single image.

I know exactly how you feel I am now almost 16 weeks and I'm defo going back as I just need to know now. 

Hopefully you can get early confirmation


----------



## Wish85

c.m.c said:


> I think it's great all the guessing from nub shots etc but a still image is very different from a real time scan. The ladies on here are great but at the same time they're trying to look st one still image and it's not easy. Even if everyone said one particular sex I would still not be out shopping as it's just a prediction from that single image.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel I am now almost 16 weeks and I'm defo going back as I just need to know now.
> 
> Hopefully you can get early confirmation

Thanks c.m.c. it's reassuring just knowing there is someone else in the world who is feeling the same as me! I will probably ring and book a private scan today for early Jan during my 16th week. It's driving me BONKERS! :haha:

And you are right - a still image is far different from real life. How the nub is sitting at that particular time could vary depending on different shots, especially when there is still so much room to me moving around in the fluid. It's not 100% science so there are bound to be wrong guesses which is why I never would go out and buy anything based on the opinions of others but it sure is fun to speculate :flower:


----------



## AmandaAsh

I think it's a boy&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## Wish85

Hi girls haven't been on in a while but we're not going to book a private scan so still 4 weeks to wait until we find out gender gahhhh it will drag!!!
Since my last post I uploaded my pics on in gender & again mixed opinions so I paid to send scan pics to the 'Gender Experts' (haha I know, desperate much) and it came back saying they predict girl so who bloody knows. It's all just for fun anyway but I wish I felt confident one way or another while I wait.


----------



## 6lilpigs

guessing boy from your pics on page 1 :)


----------



## Wish85

Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Srrme

I guess girl. That doesn't look like a boy potty shot to me. It looks like swollen girl parts.


----------



## Wish85

Apparently 13 week potty shots don't count but the photos the gender experts guessed girl on were the nub shots hence the confusion because the guesses are split!


----------



## Wish85

This is what I got from Gender Experts
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0290.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wish85

And this
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0289.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## 6lilpigs

Which picture did they use for their drawing above??


----------



## Wish85

The 3rd pic I posted on page 1 of this thread that says "this make it easier"


----------



## 6lilpigs

Wish85 said:


> The 3rd pic I posted on page 1 of this thread that says "this make it easier"

I'll be honest I do not like the paying nub guessing sites, the people on there also guess for free on the more established sites especially ingender. When do you find out??:) I'm surprised they used that pic to guess from, your 1st pic shows the most complete girly looking pic, the pic they used and the one after it show incomplete nubs if not boyish ones with the extra bit on top, have a quick search of confirmed boy nubs to see what I mean. Your bobbly bit could well be a bit of leg though, but definitely a bit incomplete in that pic :)


----------



## Wish85

I know but I posted on ingender & the guesses were once again split so I got desperate & paid for gender experts. It sounds like you know what you're talking about. I'm wondering, if the bobbly bit is leg or wasn't showing at all would people still be guessing boy ie is it because it could be stacking that ppl are guessing boy or because of the actual nub itself? And what do you mean by incomplete nub?
Don't find out until the 20 week scan at end of Jan!


----------



## LoraLoo

Im guessing girl- on your first pics the nub looks parallel to the spine as bAbys curled slightly, and the potty shot looks girly to me too! 

I will also say that having delivered a girl at 15 weeks and boy at 18 weeks- their bits protruded both the same.


----------



## Wish85

I'm so sorry for your losses Lora xx


----------



## Wish85

So I have a date of 30 Jan to find out once and for what this babe is lol. I'll be sure to update all you ladies so we know who was right xx


----------



## EverythingXd

Looks to be a boy to me :blue:

At 13 weeks 4 days, you wouldn't be able to tell from a potty shot because the nub would not have changed sufficiently into labia or penis/scrotum. However, by that gestation the boy parts would have usually started to form enough to see stacking for a boy. I know leg can be imaged as stacking but it doesn't look like that's what happened on your pics.

Gender Experts seem to get it wrong more than they get it right. Have you tried asking any Facebook groups? 'Strictly Nub Theory' is a good one.


----------



## Wish85

Thank you! 3 weeks until I find out for sure..so excited!


----------



## EverythingXd

Wish85 said:


> Thank you! 3 weeks until I find out for sure..so excited!

Hopefully it will fly by - I get to meet my baby on 26th Jan (caesarean). 

Not sure if you saw my edit to my last reply :flower:


----------



## Wish85

Oh wow not long to go for you now!!!! How exciting!

No I missed your edit. I didn't know there were such facebook groups. I think I'm going to wait. I have asked Baby and Bump, Ingender, Gender Dreaming & the Gender Experts and all of them are split so I thikn I'll just leave it now and wait the 3 weeks.

I have felt since BEFORE I even conceived that I would have two boys so I'm going in expecting to hear boy. I think I'd fall off the table if they said girl because I'm so sure of it being a boy.


----------



## EverythingXd

I asked Ingender and gender dreaming with my scan. They both said inconclusive, wouldn't even guess. Here, it was mixed but majority girl. On the FB page all guessers said girl. 

It's not long for you now though! I was the same, totally convinced my first 2 were boys. This time I haven't had a really strong feeling either way, I've never felt it was a boy but I guess I was just expecting it to be so didn't trust any feelings that said girl lol.


----------



## Wish85

So you don't know what this one is?


----------



## EverythingXd

Wish85 said:


> So you don't know what this one is?

Yes, I found out she's a girl at my 20 week scan, and it was confirmed at 1 or 2 of my growth scans as well :cloud9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Wish85

Congrats Everything!


----------



## EverythingXd

Thanks Wish. Good luck for the end of Jan! :baby:


----------



## Wish85

Thank you, I'll come back & update! I really feel I'm having a boy, keep having dreams &#128512;


----------



## Srrme

Every dream I had when I was pregnant with my girl had a baby boy in it. :D


----------



## Wish85

Srrme said:


> Every dream I had when I was pregnant with my girl had a baby boy in it. :D

Really? That's interesting, isn't it?! Every stranger I meet asks if I'm having a girl & all my friends/family have said girl so either they're all wrong, or I am lol


----------



## Wish85

Thought I'd do a tally because it seems split..pretty close really!

Girl: 7 guesses
Boy: 10 guesses (actually 11 if you count mine)


----------



## Mrs.H2016

It's hard cause the skull looks female but the numb looks male. If you had just posted the first one I would say girl but looking at the others I would be surprised if baby isn't a boy.


----------



## Wish85

Thank you Mrs H! Maybe he'll just be a girly looking boy :haha:


----------



## Wish85

Under 24hrs until my 20 week scan. Feelings of excitement to find out gender have been replaced with feelings of nervousness about having a healthy baby. I have that extra worry because I have to take a Class C medication plus I was rattled at my 13 week scan when the sonographer told me my baby doesn't have a nasal bone! (Radiographer confirmed baby does have one after the scan) but it still ruined an otherwise perfect scan. Wish me luck girls xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Best of luck for today hope you see a healthy and cooperative baby!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck today! :D


----------



## skyraaa

Good luck I'm going for boy :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Best of luck today!!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Boy


----------



## Sophm88

Good luck today!!


----------



## Wish85

Thank you ladies, scan is in 2.5hrs. Will update when I get time xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy




----------



## Bevziibubble

Looking forward to your update :)


----------



## Jbree

Good luck with the time difference I might not see it till tomorrow &#128532; X


----------



## Srrme

Good luck!


----------



## Wish85

Sorry for late update girls, went out to lunch to celebrate &#127881; 

We are beyond wrapped! Baby is 100% healthy and it's a.....BOY &#128153;


----------



## Jbree

Aw yay!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Congratulations on your little man xxxx


----------



## Wish85

Thank you so much, appreciate it ladies xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Aww, congratulations! &#128515;


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Yay!!!! Welcome to team blue :) I am so glad you are getting what you hoped for!!! Congratulations :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations! &#128153;


----------



## Wish85

Thank you lovely ladies! Their printer was broken yesterday so I have to wait until it's fixed to get my photos but as soon as I get them I'll come back and give you all a sneak peak! He's beautiful but of course I think that!

Next step is convincing OH to let me use the name I want baby to have lol


----------



## Wish85

Photos of my newest little man!
 



Attached Files:







20 week.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Wish85

Thank you xx


----------

